# Kenpachi vs Wolverine



## enzymeii (Feb 20, 2010)

Takes place in a bar in northern Canada.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 20, 2010)

What can Wolverine do to Kenny?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

what can kenny do to wolverine


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 20, 2010)

Kendo slice spams might work.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you know how broken his regeneration is? His claws would rip through Kenpachi's sword.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Do you know how broken his regeneration is? His claws would rip through Kenpachi's sword.



Yeah I just reeducated myself on his abilities. Wolerine wins with low-mid difficulty.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 20, 2010)

Theres nothing Kenpachi can remotely do to harm wolverine =_=

but then again kenpachi should be faster than wolverine. . .

stalemate?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Takes place in a bar in northern Canada.



Um...right.. You realize Kenpachi's got nothing to put Logan down with right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 20, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, Wolverine's healing factor is the only thing keeping him from being slaughtered outright by Kenpachi.

So I guess it comes down to whether Wolverine or Kenpachi has more stamina.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 20, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> As far as I'm aware, Wolverine's healing factor is the only thing keeping him from being slaughtered outright by Kenpachi.
> 
> So I guess it comes down to whether Wolverine or Kenpachi has more stamina.



With his regen it should be Wolverine.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Um...right.. You realize Kenpachi's got nothing to put Logan down with right?



Could Kenpachi knock him out then drown him in some river?  I remember Ultimate Sabertooth thinking that would work...


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 20, 2010)

Just what the hell is Kenpachi gonna do do Wolverine.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Could Kenpachi knock him out then drown him in some river?  I remember Ultimate Sabertooth thinking that would work...



Unless Kenpachi can somehow hit him harder than WWHulk (Which he can't) could not really. And Ultimate Wolverine is different than 616 Wolverine


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Unless Kenpachi can somehow hit him harder than WWHulk (Which he can't) could not really. And Ultimate Wolverine is different than 616 Wolverine



Surely thats a high end showing outside of Wolverine's normal range.  I thought people like Spiderman and Captain America were capable of KOing him after repeated blows.  Kenni should be able to hit harder than them.


----------



## Es (Feb 20, 2010)

Kenpachi gets slashed by Wolverine. His healing factor allows him to keep going.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Kenpachi is more versatile and can fly. Adamantium skeleton is the only thing that stops Kenpachi really. Maybe Kenpachi can grab Wolverine, fly and smack him down, then spam kendo until he knocks him down. Remember that Sabertooth fights equally with Wolverine and Wolverine even has problems taking him down, despite that Sabertooth doesn't have adamantium and has only basic superhuman abilities.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

i think that wolverine might eventually take down kenpachi,for his durability wolverine well has fought rounds with hulk


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Kenpachi is more versatile and can fly. Adamantium skeleton is the only thing that stops Kenpachi really. Maybe Kenpachi can grab Wolverine, fly and smack him down, then spam kendo until he knocks him down. Remember that Sabertooth fights equally with Wolverine and Wolverine even has problems taking him down, despite that Sabertooth doesn't have adamantium and has only basic superhuman abilities.



The problem with that is that Sabertooth's healing factor always comes into play when he and Logan fight, so it's understandable that Logan as problems with him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wolverine regen from a nuke before, and I doubt Kenpachi can put him down. He is much faster then him, and I don't think Wolverine can tag him.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

even with kenpachi speed,well wolverine has shown to somehow with battle skills and enhanced senses keep up with faster enemies


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

The problem is Kenpachi is not only faster but also stronger and has more power in his attacks. What if he smacks down Logan and pierce his eyes? That way he can knock him down.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> The problem is Kenpachi is not only faster but also stronger and has more power in his attacks. What if he smacks down Logan and pierce his eyes? That way he can knock him down.



remember when wolverine got blown by nitro? what about loggan letting himself close to kenpachi and stabing him? well for what i know wolverine has bullet timed and that sort of feats due to his battle skills,too bad i can just brag about it becuase i dont remember where the hell those scans are...but if wolverine can come close and fight,wich kenpachi would like logan gets a really clear chance


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 20, 2010)

I see it coming down to this:

Wolverine heals from any damage Kenpachi gives him, Kenpachi doesn't heal from any damage he receives in return.

If it's a war of attrition Wolverine is going to win it.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I see it coming down to this:
> 
> Wolverine heals from any damage Kenpachi gives him, Kenpachi doesn't heal from any damage he receives in return.
> 
> If it's a war of attrition Wolverine is going to win it.



got point


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> remember when wolverine got blown by nitro? what about loggan letting himself close to kenpachi and stabing him? well for what i know wolverine has bullet timed and that sort of feats due to his battle skills,too bad i can just brag about it becuase i dont remember where the hell those scans are...but if wolverine can come close and fight,wich kenpachi would like logan gets a really clear chance


I don't see Kenny dying from stabbing somewhre else that isn't his heart or head. Daredevil knocked him once. Also, Spidey fights equally with him and can defeat him. If Kenpachi stabs one of his eyes and with that his brain I see him winning.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> I don't see Kenny dying from stabbing somewhre else that isn't his heart or head. Daredevil knocked him once. Also, Spidey fights equally with him and can defeat him. If Kenpachi stabs one of his eyes and with that his brain I see him winning.



i dont blame you for those inconsistences,but wolverine has regened for a lot more,like when nitro left him almost in bones,a nuke,he regened from a bullet in his head trough his eye when he was fighting in mesiah complex ,he has regened from all that in short time and wolverine always slashes to vital points when he wants to kill,he is the best at what he does anyways


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> i dont blame you for those inconsistences,but wolverine has regened for a lot more,like when nitro left him almost in bones,a nuke,he regened from a bullet in his head trough his eye when he was fighting in mesiah complex ,he has regened from all that in short time and wolverine always slashes to vital points when he wants to kill,he is the best at what he does anyways


Maybe that bullet didn't go all through his eye and his brain? Also Keny can dodge his claws easier than Wolverine dodging his sword, and Logan has been hurt by less anyways. He always survives those things only because of his regen and it always varies from stories.


----------



## Z (Feb 20, 2010)

Wolverine eventually.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> I don't see Kenny dying from stabbing somewhre else that isn't his heart or head. Daredevil knocked him once. Also, Spidey fights equally with him and can defeat him. If Kenpachi stabs one of his eyes and with that his brain I see him winning.



i thought i heard that logen can regain his brain


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Maybe that bullet didn't go all through his eye and his brain? Also Keny can dodge his claws easier than Wolverine dodging his sword, and Logan has been hurt by less anyways. He always survives those things only because of his regen and it always varies from stories.



no,not only went into the brain,but also a guy shaked his head with the bullet in  the brain while doing so,and then wolverine regened from that in a couple of seconds,as sayd before wolverine takes this eventually with a lot of dificulty but he will get there


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The problem with that is that Sabertooth's healing factor always comes into play when he and Logan fight, so it's understandable that Logan as problems with him.



But Sabertooth damages him with his brute force and Kenpachi is superior to him in strenghth. Same with Venom. Sure that Wolverine couldn't pierce him, but also Venom was hurting him by just punching him.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> no,not only went into the brain,but also a guy shaked his head with the bullet in  the brain while doing so,and then wolverine regened from that in a couple of seconds,as sayd before wolverine takes this eventually with a lot of dificulty but he will get there


Sorry then. Still if guys inferior in strenght to Kenny can damage him, I don't see why he can't. Also, kendo spamming can also give him the victory.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Sorry then. Still if guys inferior in strenght to Kenny can damage him, I don't see why he can't. Also, kendo spamming can also give him the victory.



or he will regain from it


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Sorry then. Still if guys inferior in strenght to Kenny can damage him, I don't see why he can't. Also, kendo spamming can also give him the victory.



tough so as well but the kendo spam its not any greater than the nitro explosions wich wolverine endured my point here its that if the fight goes on brawling and bloodlust sooner or later wolverine will beat Ken


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> tough so as well but the kendo spam its not any greater than the nitro explosions wich wolverine endured my point here its that if the fight goes on brawling and bloodlust sooner or later wolverine will beat Ken


How much did those explosions destroy?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> How much did those explosions destroy?



a whole town ,its just normal explosion to nitro


----------



## The810kid (Feb 20, 2010)

They give up trying to kill each other and begin manly competitions on who can drink the most beers and eat the most chicken wings then they light up a couple cigars bag some hot chicks and call it a night.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 21, 2010)

The810kid said:


> They give up trying to kill each other and begin manly competitions on who can drink the most beers and eat the most chicken wings then they light up a couple cigars bag some hot chicks and call it a night.



This is by far the best reply yet.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> a whole town ,its just normal explosion to nitro



Yet in other chapters he is hurted by lesser things, also Captain America fights equally with him even without his shield. Also those showings are very far between and only show up when the plot needs it. Also, did those explosions weakened him significantly? If they did then Kenny kendo spams a few times then finishes him with some slashes and hits.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 21, 2010)

So, um, how's Wolverine going to hurt Kenpachi? I'm not a big comics fan, but from what I'm aware Wolverine isn't much better at attack power than beginning Shikai Ichigo. Who, you know, couldn't even Kenpachi. 

Seems like it would be a stalemate to me.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering how good Is Wolverines regeneration with his vital organs?

and it being regeneration and not resurection it imply if you prevent a part from regenerating long enough/ keep holding a vital wound open preventing him from regenerating he just might die.

THen again that isn't kenpachi's style and slashes unless at the belly won't do much slicing to wolverine however stabs might not be a bad idea.


As for adamantine vs Spiritsword... Adamantine/adamantium have been shown against harder real materials yes but we got no freaking idea of where the limit is for a zanpakuto regarding cutting real material


----------



## death1217 (Feb 21, 2010)

wolverine should take this didn't he once survive getting thrown in the sun....kenpachi can't seem to put him down wolverine slices of his head


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I don't think that Wolverine would actually be able to cut Kenpachi given his strength, so I think that Kenpachi would win pretty easily.  Perhaps if Wolverine was strong enough to cut him with every blow, but Kenpachi doesn't really get affected much by physical wounds so he'd probably shake them off and win.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 21, 2010)

Kenpachi stomps Wolverine left right up down centre and back while laughing manically at Logan's pathetic attempts to slash him to the point of any lasting damage.

Then getting bored with Logan, "It's not fun when I just can't kill him for good.", he does a final kendo, leaving Logan down for the count.

Logan will not die from Kenpachi's attacks, that's true. But he sure as hell ain't got a ghost of a chance to take down Kenpachi either. Zaraki's sheer power is so many times above Logan's its not even funny.


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 21, 2010)

this there's pretty much a full consensus that spiderman owns wolverine. Taking this into consideration, Kenpaichi totally stomps on Wolverine. He is also about a 100 times faster and 50 times stronger than wolvo so that settles it.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys, Kenpachi won't be killing Logan. Logan won't be killing Kenpachi. It's not a win for either of them, it's a stalemate.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 21, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> Crocodile says that it will destroy everything in 5km there's pretty much a full consensus that spiderman owns wolverine. Taking this into consideration, Kenpaichi totally stomps on Wolverine. He is also about a 100 times faster and 50 times stronger than wolvo so that settles it.



because of spidersenses and webbing. both of which kenpachi does not have, kenpachi loses here. wolverine can easily cut through kenpachi and his sword ( lol, adamantium durrrrrrrrrrrrr) yet breaking wolverine's bones and permanently hurting is a possibility that equals 0. I'm pretty sure he has regenerated from virtually a skeleton before and that surviving a nuke thing pretty much seals kenpachi isn't downing him.

after kenpachi realizes long range attacks are worthless he WILL go close range, in fact, close range is what he likes ANYWAY. which means  he gets cut in half. CIS off and bloodlust on doesn't mean a character totally throws in character combat out the window, it means anything normally messing with them ( I.E: they play around with opponents or talk lots of shit) in character is gone. but tendencies should still stay. kenpachi's entire fighting style is close range.

stop overestimating the speed gap between kenpachi and wolverine. even if kenpachi is 6 times faster, eventually kenpachi's blade will meet wolverin'e claws and its going to end up kenpachi gets sliced in half.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

Still curious about can Logan regenerate from lost organs? 
Else He got a huge problem called his belly , no skeleton there 





death1217 said:


> wolverine should take this didn't he once survive getting thrown in the sun....kenpachi can't seem to put him down wolverine slices of his head




that sound insane, It wouldn't just be temperature but insane pressure he'd get through.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Still curious about can Logan regenerate from lost organs?
> Else He got a huge problem called his belly , no skeleton there



Logan was able to regenerate from being reduced to a skeleton



Akatora said:


> that sound insane, It wouldn't just be temperature but insane pressure he'd get through.



Doubt that feat actually happened. 

He did survive a nuke, however.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Still curious about can Logan regenerate from lost organs?
> Else He got a huge problem called his belly , no skeleton there
> 
> 
> ...


and he also regenerated from a single cell (or at least that's what I've heard around the forums)
also he can regenerate from his skeleton so lost organs don't seem a problem to him


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2010)

Logan can get knocked out thats the only way Kenpachi wins


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 21, 2010)

death1217 said:


> and he also regenerated from a single cell (or at least that's what I've heard around the forums)



Proof needed.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

meh that's what happen when the authors run out of ideas they hype and do the same even bigger :/

Really is odd that some feats are so far above all there others.

well as long as it doesn't become like Superman where he is always as strong as he need to be -_-


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

death1217 said:


> and he also regenerated from a single cell (or at least that's what I've heard around the forums)
> also he can regenerate from his skeleton so lost organs don't seem a problem to him



that of just a single cell or just a blood drop,its pure hype for what i know but he can regen from nukes and city block busting nitro explosions


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolverine's regeneration varies greatly from verson to version


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> that of just a single cell or just a blood drop,its pure hype for what i know but he can regen from nukes and city block busting nitro explosions




then the question is how far away was he from the Nuke?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> Wolverine's regeneration varies greatly from verson to version



shouldnt then we use the best and fair possible? if we trow in the logan from the x-men serious for example that would be an awful rape for ken..


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> then the question is how far away was he from the Nuke?



in the nuke,well close enough ,not the center i think,but he was damn close to the nitros explosion


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2010)

His most extreme ones is surviving a nuke when it detonated close to him and healing any part of his body in seconds


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> His most extreme ones is surviving a nuke when it detonated close to him and healing any part of his body in seconds



i need  to get some scans... i dont remember well about that


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> His most extreme ones is surviving a nuke when it detonated close to him and healing any part of his body in seconds



Seconds?  You mean as his skin was being vaporized.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't see them being able to kill eachother, so probably a draw.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 21, 2010)

Why can't Kenpachi just punt wolverine through numerous buildings to score an internal organs and all limbs smashed to bits KO like Namor did? This isn't exactly going to be an even fight, what with Kenpachi's blatant speed and strength advantage. How's Wolverine even supposed to land a hit without jobber aura?

If it has to be a kill, then yeah, draw, but if incapacitation counts then I don't see why Kenpachi can't win this.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

And again if people like Sabertooth and Spiderman can knock him out I don't see why Kenpachi can't win.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Kenpachi can fly, Wolverine can't.
Kenpachi can't hurt Logan, Wolverine can't hit flying Kenpachi

Stalemate.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Why can't Kenpachi just punt wolverine through numerous buildings to score an internal organs and all limbs smashed to bits KO like Namor did? This isn't exactly going to be an even fight, what with Kenpachi's blatant speed and strength advantage. How's Wolverine even supposed to land a hit without jobber aura?
> 
> If it has to be a kill, then yeah, draw, but if incapacitation counts then I don't see why Kenpachi can't win this.



i sayd kenpachi had his chances,i just sayd how logan could too...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Kenpachi can fly, Wolverine can't.
> Kenpachi can't hurt Logan, Wolverine can't hit flying Kenpachi
> 
> Stalemate.



Kenpachi can fly. Logan can't.
Kenpachi can grab Logan, fly and smack him down. Logan can't.
Kenpachi wins.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Kenpachi can fly. Logan can't.
> Kenpachi can grab Logan, fly and smack him down. Logan can't.
> Kenpachi wins.



Logan gets smacked down, Logan regens.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Kenpachi can fly. Logan can't.
> Kenpachi can grab Logan, fly and smack him down. Logan can't.
> Kenpachi wins.



wolverin has A FUCKING ADAMANTIUM SKELTON WHY PEOPLE DOES NOT TAKE THAT SERIOULSY?............ok really,if wolverine lands a slash like the ones that hurt the hulk and can penetrate cut down anything he can kill kenpachi


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 21, 2010)

In his fight with gorgon wolverine got eviscerated and the wound heald up within a minute.

However there is a way kenpachi can kill logan, the Gorgon (who is far weaker than kenny) was able to pin wolverine on the wall and was choking him with his own tongue.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> In his fight with gorgon wolverine got eviscerated and the wound heald up within a minute.
> 
> However there is a way kenpachi can kill logan, the Gorgon (who is far weaker than kenny) was able to pin wolverine on the wall and was choking him with his own tongue.



It's not like Wolverine would pass out instantly from getting choked out; I remember a backstory from X-Men Classic where during a barfight with Sabretooth, Sabes ripped out Wolvie's throat and tossed him into a river; Wolverine was conscious long enough to swim to shore before his throat had finished regenerating. And this was at a time when Wolvie's healing factor wasn't nearly as fast as it is now. Plus, if Kenpachi tries to choke Wolverine out, he'll be right there for Wolverine to stab/maim/decapitate with his claws.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Logan gets smacked down, Logan regens.



He does it again and again until he is unconscious.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> He does it again and again until he is unconscious.



logan resisted some hits from hulk ,wwhulk before getting knocked down.kenpachi its gonna delay


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> logan resisted some hits from hulk ,wwhulk before getting knocked down.kenpachi its gonna delay



if he resisted like 3 hits from WWH I don't see kenpachi ever getting him unconscious.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Hulk wasn't that serious with him. And that only delays the inevitable.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

And suppose Kenpachi's sword gets stuck in Wolverine as he's cutting him, then what? Or what if Kenpachi breaks his sword on Wolverine's skeleton trying to chop him in half?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

That's why I'm saying he grabs him and smacks him down until he knocks him out.


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Hulk wasn't that serious with him. And that only delays the inevitable.



ww hulk is still fucking WW hulk he broke shit up by walking


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> That's why I'm saying he grabs him and smacks him down until he knocks him out.



If he grabs Wolverine he gets stabbed.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Kusogitsune said:


> If he grabs Wolverine he gets stabbed.



Not if he grabs him by the arms. Or he smacks him faster than what Logan can react.


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Not if he grabs him by the arms. Or he smacks him faster than what Logan can react.



then logen regains some more


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

He regenarates but he remains unconscious.


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> He regenarates but he remains unconscious.



proof kenpachi has enough force to knock him out


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 21, 2010)

Sabertooth, Venom, Spiderman, Cap want to disagree with you.


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2010)

umm did you post a scan or calculation i see no scan or calculation dose anyone see either? i dont


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> umm did you post a scan or calculation i see no scan or calculation dose anyone see either? i dont



Captain America can't building bust.

Kenpachi can.

Captain America can knock Wolverine out.

Someone that's physically stronger than Cap, like Kenpachi, should logically by able to do the same thing.

I can't believe this is even being debated. Just shows how strong the Marvel bias in this forum is.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> Captain America can't building bust.
> 
> Kenpachi can.
> 
> ...



yet wolverine tanked hits from WWHULK


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 22, 2010)

death1217 said:


> yet wolverine tanked hits from WWHULK



Him tanking WWH's blow is part of his obscene jobber aura, which was created in virtue of his insane popularity. And, let's not forget that comic book characters have 100s of writers from which , if you pick and choose, you can amass feats contrary to what the character should be capable of. Considering the decades Wolverine has been around, it makes sense that he has 100s of times the feats of Kenpaichi or any manga character, and through that, the probability of insane feats increases.
This is another reason why i consider anime canon (to obd). If comic book characters can get a huge advantage by having so many different authors (100+) why can't manga/anime characters get the same treatment? Anime contradicts manga sometimes and comic book authors do the same, except to a greater extent.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but does Logan still have his adamantium skeleton here?

If yes, can Kenny cut through it? I'm leaning towards no though


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but does Logan still have his adamantium skeleton here?
> 
> If yes, can Kenny cut through it? I'm leaning towards no though



He doesn't need to kill him to beat him. he just needs to KO him as spiderman, sabertooth, and captain america have done.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Why can't Kenpachi just punt wolverine through numerous buildings to score an internal organs and *all limbs smashed to bits *KO like Namor did? This isn't exactly going to be an even fight, what with Kenpachi's blatant speed and strength advantage. How's Wolverine even supposed to land a hit without jobber aura?



Wolverine gutted Northstar like a fish when he stopped holding back and got serious. Killed him, in fact.

Let me repeat. WOLVERINE GUTTED NORTHSTAR. Y'know, the guy who can move faster than basically anyone in Bleach?

It's not even the first time he reacts to people that fast. Quicksilver would like to share his neardeath experiences at Logan's hands, and he's been shown deflecting bullets with his claws a couple times during his stint as Patch in Madripoor, purely to screw with his opponents' minds.

Also, lol at the bolded. Even Hulk at his most enraged couldn't even dent adamantium, and I'm supposed to believe Kenpachi, who's more or less an ant compared to a pissed off Hulk, can? 

Besides that, I'd like to point you towards the Breakworld arc, where Wolverine survived atmospheric reentry and the resulting impact on Breakworld - a high gravity, high density world - and while it's true he had to spend a few minutes regenerating the burned off flesh and skin, he was fine enough to casually chat with Armor.

Speaking of Armor, his adamantium claws pierced her psionic armor. Apparently, he can cut even things that aren't solid to begin with - not that it's news, as I recall his claws chopping through Belasco's demonic sword.



> Captain America can't building bust.
> 
> Kenpachi can.
> 
> Captain America can knock Wolverine out.



Captain America also has the biggest jobber aura I've ever seen. He knocked out fucking THOR AND HULK. If anything, Cap's feats are the inconsistent ones. And most of the time, his shield is what saves him, being even harder than pure adamantium due to vibranium absorbing shocks.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> proof kenpachi has enough force to knock him out



Lol Wolverine gets knocked out like a normal human


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Lol Wolverine gets knocked out like a normal human



Spider-man has enough strength to hold up the Daily Bugle building, although he was using every ounce of it and wasn't even able to move. A 'normal person' would get DECAPITATED if punched by him, not simply knocked unconscious.

Hint: Wolverine didn't lose his head. Gee, I wonder if this doesn't mean he's, y'know, a heck of a lot more resistant to blunt trauma than a normal human?

Hell, WWH had to give him repeated concussions to get him to STAY down. If you know anything about medicine, you'll know that getting two concussions in rapid succession tends to either be fatal or cause permanent brain damage. Wolverine had to be clobbered in the head by a guy who can casually level buildings half a dozen times for it to actually daze him enough that he'd stay down.

Also, keep in mind that Cap usually KOs Wolverine with his shield, and he's known for causing multiple missiles to explode in midair by striking them precisely where it counts. He may not have the stopping power Hulk has, but he makes up for it with bullshit TRUE AMERICAN SPIRIT jobbing aura, which somehow lets him survive falling from 30,000 feet up by absorbing the blow with his shield... conveniently forgetting that little thing called momentum, which should have made chunky salsa of him regardless due to him going from several hundred kilometers per second in freefall to zero in the space of half a second...

So yeah, Wolverine jobbing to Cap means nothing, because EVERYONE jobs to Cap. Even Galactus. 

As for Daredevil, he uses precision nerve strikes, which tend to take a lot longer for Wolvie to shrug off - which is something in itself, since Daredevil outright stated at least twice that he has to deliver what would normally be mortal blows just to slow Logan down. There's a difference between simply bludgeoning someone and hitting them in the OMGPAINDEATH spot of doom. Just ask Kenshiro.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2010)

Wolverine's showings vary from time to time 

For example the Hulk getting strangled by a python and fainting


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Any speed showings of wolverine or any peak human in the superhuman realm should be disregarded. Wolverine's mutant abilities did NOT bestow him super speed and any display of it is jobber (same goes for cpt. america). Spiderman DOES have super speed. Wolverine DOES not. Any feats that show super speed for Wolverine contradict the very nature of his powers. Entire thread on Wolverine's jobber aura


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 22, 2010)

supreme91 said:


> Any speed showings of wolverine or any peak human in the superhuman realm should be disregarded. Wolverine's mutant abilities did NOT bestow him super speed and any display of it is jobber (same goes for cpt. america). Spiderman DOES have super speed. Wolverine DOES not. Any feats that show super speed for Wolverine contradict the very nature of his powers. Entire thread on Wolverine's jobber aura



really? what about people from hitman reborn who started out as only base human like the baseball guy ( yamamato? forgot his name) who was keeping up with squalo when the only training he had was sword lessons from his father?

just because someone's powers don't grant them a specific trait doesn't mean they cannot acquire it. what about luffy? being made out of rubber shouldn't make him faster yet because of his training with garp he was reacting to cannonballs early in the manga.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, Wolverine's ability is specifically animal reflexes and senses. You shouldn't use human senses as the base for his powers when he's been consistently shown to be superhuman in that regard. People keep thinking his only powers are claws and regen. He also has incredibly acute senses of sight, hearing and smell, and largely enhanced reflexes. But people conveniently forget it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 22, 2010)

A specific wolverine is not stated in the OP so we have to assume that this is Wolverine's greatest feats....Its not an argument to use lower feats to attempt to show what Wolverine can do, that is just plain stupid. I don't see Kenpachi even scratching Wolverine's adamantium in fact his sword will just break at the speed and force in which Kenpachi is using it. Wolverine takes this easily.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenpachi could just restrain and choke out Wolverine. This thread going 5 pages is kind of sad, butthen again atleast the OBD is lively.  I guess.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Wolverine gutted Northstar like a fish when he stopped holding back and got serious. Killed him, in fact.
> 
> Let me repeat. WOLVERINE GUTTED NORTHSTAR. Y'know, the guy who can move faster than basically anyone in Bleach?
> 
> ...




Obscene high end showings. Black Panther armbar ring a bell? Didn't you see when Namor beat Logan so badly that he literally couldn't move anymore? I was meaning smash the muscles in his limbs so he can no longer move, not his adamantium skeleton, of course he can't cut that. But he can thrash Logan so badly that he is incapacitated for a ten count.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Obscene high end showings. Black Panther armbar ring a bell? Didn't you see when Namor beat Logan so badly that he literally couldn't move anymore? I was meaning smash the muscles in his limbs so he can no longer move, not his adamantium skeleton, of course he can't cut that. But he can thrash Logan so badly that he is incapacitated for a ten count.



Black Panther is being pushed and shoved down our throats worse than John Cena in WWE (seriously, him restraining SILVER SURFER? That automatically makes any and all BP feats null and void, tyvm), and Namor is far, far, far stronger than Kenpachi, given how Namor can tangle with a pissed off Hulk while mostly dry, and when wet he's been shown capable of lifting, flying with and throwing around masses of rock the size of mountains.

Comparing Kenpachi to Namor, who could twist Kenny like a pretzel and break his zanpakuto like a toothpick with two fingers, is not a very smart thing to do, to say the least.


----------



## Judas (Feb 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Obscene high end showings. Black Panther armbar ring a bell? Didn't you see when Namor beat Logan so badly that he literally couldn't move anymore? I was meaning smash the muscles in his limbs so he can no longer move, not his adamantium skeleton, of course he can't cut that. But he can thrash Logan so badly that he is incapacitated for a ten count.



Kenny is no where near Namor.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 22, 2010)

I say, going by consistent feats, it would take large building level blows to knock out Logan. Kenny should be able to do this if he's serious about it.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

The problem isn't hitting Logan, it's keeping him from hitting you. He's not new to walking into a hit just to get a free shot at your own unprotected gut, and he has a tendency to make his own hits count.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenny has ranged attacks.


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 22, 2010)

death1217 said:


> yet wolverine tanked hits from WWHULK



And Spiderman has fought Firelord.

You want to pick more outlier feats for Wolverine's durability?



Lina Inverse said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this already, but does Logan still have his adamantium skeleton here?
> 
> If yes, can Kenny cut through it? I'm leaning towards no though



This fight isn't about his adamantium.

Plenty of characters in Marvel have no way to break adamantium, yet they can all beat Wolverine without an ounce of effort.

This fight is about whether or not Kenpachi can knock Wolverine out, and whether Wolverine has any way of dealing with a character who can fly and spam building-busters from a distance.



Lucifeller said:


> Wolverine gutted Northstar like a fish when he stopped holding back and got serious. Killed him, in fact.
> 
> Let me repeat. WOLVERINE GUTTED NORTHSTAR. Y'know, the guy who can move faster than basically anyone in Bleach?
> 
> ...



Wolverine has regenerated from a point-blank nuke attack. He has regenerated from having his soul punched. He has regenerated from a drop of blood.

He has also been knocked out by normal attacks from non-superhuman characters, as well as easily defeated by low-tier superhumans. 

Why are you cherry-picking his high-end feats and ignoring his low end feats?

Also, why do you believe Kenpachi must dent or break Adamantium in order to knock Wolverine out? 

Can Spiderman dent Adamantium? No. Can he knock Wolverine out? Yes. 



Lucifeller said:


> Spider-man has enough strength to hold up the Daily Bugle building, although he was using every ounce of it and wasn't even able to move. A 'normal person' would get DECAPITATED if punched by him, not simply knocked unconscious.
> 
> Hint: Wolverine didn't lose his head. Gee, I wonder if this doesn't mean he's, y'know, a heck of a lot more resistant to blunt trauma than a normal human?
> 
> ...



Yet again, you pick high-end feats and claim that they represent Wolverine's durability through-out his career.

You're telling me that since his conception, Wolverine has always needed several hits to the head from a planet-buster in order to knock him out?

That he has never, EVER in his career been defeated by a building-buster without jobbing?



heavy_rasengan said:


> A specific wolverine is not stated in the OP so we have to assume that this is Wolverine's greatest feats....Its not an argument to use lower feats to attempt to show what Wolverine can do, that is just plain stupid. I don't see Kenpachi even scratching Wolverine's adamantium in fact his sword will just break at the speed and force in which Kenpachi is using it. Wolverine takes this easily.



By your logic, when a thread doesn't specifically mention a version of Spiderman, he is automatically assumed to be Herald level because of his Firelord fight.

And Captain America is greater than the Hulk and Thor.

And why do people keep thinking that beating Wolverine means breaking his Adamantium?

Plenty of people can beat Logan, and none of them can break his skeleton.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, many people knock him unconscious by hitting his brain. Kenpachi could do it by stabbing him repeteadly trough his eyes until wolverine is knocked unconscious.


----------



## ehdahora2 (Feb 22, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Also, many people knock him unconscious by hitting his brain. Kenpachi could do it by stabbing him repeteadly trough his eyes until wolverine is knocked unconscious.



probably, just like he did with nnoitra , he would get pissed by the fact he cant cut throw adamantium and he would start aiming for the eyebals, piercing wolverines brain and knocking him out


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenpaichi>>Venom>Spiderman>>Wolverine


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2010)

Knock out is possible for a ten count

other then kenny can't do anything what so ever to win


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Knock out is possible for a ten count
> 
> other then kenny can't do anything what so ever to win



Knock out is enough.

If beating Wolverine meant killing him, then I guess Thor, Iron-Man, Spiderman, Hulk, Thanos, etc can't beat Wolverine.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> Knock out is enough.
> 
> .



naturally...rules stipulate it too iirc

you gotta prove ken can do it though which from personal experience arguing against wolverine  is an uphill battle


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 23, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> Knock out is enough.
> 
> If beating Wolverine meant killing him, then I guess *Thor*, Iron-Man, Spiderman, Hulk, *Thanos*, etc can't beat Wolverine.


Pretty sure the bolded ones have a chance at killing Wolverine without PIS involved IMO.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> bla bla bla


Wolverine has loads of showings taking hits from Class 100 fighters, WWH feat isn't an outlier.

Spiderman has repeatedly punched Logan in the face and all Logan did was smile.

Not saying he wins this fight, but come on...


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Wolverine has loads of showings taking hits from Class 100 fighters, WWH feat isn't an outlier.
> 
> Spiderman has repeatedly punched Logan in the face and all Logan did was smile.
> 
> Not saying he wins this fight, but come on...



It's always nice when admins or mods misquote people on purpose in an attempt to belittle their arguments.


----------



## supreme91 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wolverine is omnipotent
/thread


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 23, 2010)

> Also, many people knock him unconscious by hitting his brain. Kenpachi could do it by stabbing him repeteadly trough his eyes until wolverine is knocked unconscious.



That won't work. Wolverine was canonically injured to the brain several times during his career.

The end result? It didn't knock him out. It brain-damaged him and made him a completely feral berserker instead, making him a drooling, extremely violent, no longer holding back assassin who doesn't care who gets gutted so long as someone decorates his claws with their entrails.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 23, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> It's always nice when admins or mods misquote people on purpose in an attempt to belittle their arguments.


Care to point out where I misquoted you?

I addressed two points you made, I just didn't show your long winded post.


----------



## FanB0y (Feb 23, 2010)

Since when did Kenpachi spam building busters from long range?  He always go melee during fights and when he does Wolverine can slash his abdomen wide open. His adamantium claws penetrated Thanos' skin and flesh, there's no way Kenny's tanking it without paying a high price.

I'm not saying Wolverine will always win, but people seem to ignore the fact that he has what it takes to put Kenpachi down.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't know how Kenpachi can spam anything from *range* when they're both in a bar.


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Care to point out where I misquoted you?
> 
> I addressed two points you made, I just didn't show your long winded post.



You hit quote, then instead of simply quoting my original post, you replace it with meaningless nonsense. 

Anyone who's just casually browsing the forum and saw your quote without reading my original post will think that I just posted inane babble, when in actuality I had valid points. This type of quoting then makes your post seem superior, because to the casual observer you're a rational and reasonable person arguing against an idiot who's posts amount to "blah blah."

And I find it hilarious that even mods think that debating, with points and proof and counterpoints, is long winded, when this is a debate forum. 

Should I just be quoting everyone and saying "Nope. Wrong, u're dum lolol" like so many other stellar examples we have in the OBD?



FanB0y said:


> Since when did Kenpachi spam building busters from long range?  He always go melee during fights and when he does Wolverine can slash his abdomen wide open. His adamantium claws penetrated Thanos' skin and flesh, there's no way Kenny's tanking it without paying a high price.
> 
> I'm not saying Wolverine will always win, but people seem to ignore the fact that he has what it takes to put Kenpachi down.



When he removed his eyepatch in his Ichigo fight, Kenpachi slashed apart a wide building without actually running his sword through the whole length. He showed a medium-range slashing attack here.



Shirō Kazami said:


> Don't know how Kenpachi can spam anything from *range* when they're both in a bar.



Go outside the bar, to the street?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 23, 2010)

no, he shortened your quote to shorten his post, it's commonly done and anybody with sense will just hit the link to see the original post.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> That won't work. Wolverine was canonically injured to the brain several times during his career.
> 
> The end result? It didn't knock him out. It brain-damaged him and made him a completely feral berserker instead, making him a drooling, extremely violent, no longer holding back assassin who doesn't care who gets gutted so long as someone decorates his claws with their entrails.



Sure he can survive and still fight being hit in the brain due to regen, but can he still fight after being stabbed multiple times to the head? If he becomes berserk it actually would be bad to him due to Kenpachi being able to predict and attack him easier.



Havoc said:


> Wolverine has loads of showings taking hits from Class 100 fighters, WWH feat isn't an outlier.


Sabertooth is class 100


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 23, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Sure he can survive and still fight being hit in the brain due to regen, but can he still fight after being stabbed multiple times to the head? If he becomes berserk it actually would be bad to him due to Kenpachi being able to predict and attack him easier.



Except Wolverine's attacks are stated to become savage and erratic when he's going berserk. He's actually MORE predictable when he's not going nuts. That's why he only lets himself go in a berserk frenzy as a last resort... not only does he become so unpredictable even TELEPATHS can't anticipate him (stated by Xavier, Phoenix and the White Queen, so it's a fact, not wanking), but he starts playing for keeps, going for killer blows. All the people he actually kills, he tends to kill while in a berserk state.

Also, Silver Samurai is a sword-using building buster. Logan punks him all the time. So, uh, yeah.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 23, 2010)

In one issue he gets defeated by Cap when he was in berserker mode. And it seemed to be because of Wolverine being predictable to him. It might have been jobber aura though.

Silver Samurai can be fought by the likes of Daredevil. And his only power seems to being able to cut everything except adamantium. Another reason why Wolverine beats him.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 23, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Pretty sure the bolded ones have a chance at killing Wolverine without PIS involved IMO.



Check out the Wolverine respect threads in other forums.

Logan was *dominating* Thor in a melee fight, and Thor had to resort to flying out of Logan's range and hitting him with lightning to win. Thor also stated afterwards Wolverine was dodging his *strongest* attacks.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2010)

FireEel said:


> Check out the Wolverine respect threads in other forums.
> 
> Logan was *dominating* Thor in a melee fight, and Thor had to resort to flying out of Logan's range and hitting him with lightning to win. Thor also stated afterwards Wolverine was dodging his *strongest* attacks.


does the word *inconsistent* mean anything to you?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 23, 2010)

FireEel said:


> Check out the Wolverine respect threads in other forums.
> 
> Logan was *dominating* Thor in a melee fight, and Thor had to resort to flying out of Logan's range and hitting him with lightning to win. Thor also stated afterwards Wolverine was dodging his *strongest* attacks.


Are you on Kenpachi or Logan's side?


----------



## FanB0y (Feb 23, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> When he removed his eyepatch in his Ichigo fight, Kenpachi slashed apart a wide building without actually running his sword through the whole length. He showed a medium-range slashing attack here.



One attack =/= spamming


Kenpachi would be dead before removing his eyepatch in some instances.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> You hit quote, then instead of simply quoting my original post, you replace it with meaningless nonsense.
> 
> Anyone who's just casually browsing the forum and saw your quote without reading my original post will think that I just posted inane babble, when in actuality I had valid points. This type of quoting then makes your post seem superior, because to the casual observer you're a rational and reasonable person arguing against an idiot who's posts amount to "blah blah."
> 
> ...


My god, you're either dense or incredibly insecure.

I'm not trying to look superior, I'm replying to your post without taking up a whole bunch of room by quoting it, it's not like your original post was altered.

Yes, your posts was long winded, as in, it was long as fuck.  It really doesn't matter if everything you said was intellectual brilliance, it was long and because of that didn't need to be quoted multiple times.

Anyway, I see you don't actually have any counter points to what I said.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 24, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> does the word *inconsistent* mean anything to you?



Yes that's my very point. We have Logan being taken out by goddamned pistols by a buncha robbers, to him fucking dominating THOR in a melee fight, as well as matching Namor IN WATER.



veget0010 said:


> Are you on Kenpachi or Logan's side?



Kenpachi obviously. Logan is an overrated piece of shit. If I had my say with marvel, I would have some villain incapacitate Logan, then throw him into a pool of wet cement and let it settle. Let's see him jobb his way out of that.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 24, 2010)

Why doesn't magneto do that?


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Why doesn't magneto do that?



CIS or PIS since hes made of metal thats the only thing that would make sense


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 25, 2010)

Wolverine's powers are retconned so often I can't even keep up with him. At low - end (he can be killed by drowning, KO'd, etc.) he loses, at high - end (tanks nukes, regenerates from a skeleton in seconds, can't die unless he wants to, etc.) he wins


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 25, 2010)

I've always wondered. Did he tanked that nuke or was he knocked out by it and was saved by his regenaration?


----------



## Havoc (Feb 25, 2010)

You can tank an attack and still be knocked out.


----------

